# animals that i could allow to have free roam of the house



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

i am just looking for any suggestions of animals that could be given free roam of a house or possibly its own room any suggestions welcome only for research atm so dont hold back lol


----------



## Pockets (May 27, 2014)

I'm not saying from experience but YouTube have a lot with tegus free roaming

Go over take a look 

Like I say I'm not saying from experience I just watch a lot of youtube


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

What sort of animals are you interested in?


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

ok thanks pockets im guilty of the same thing with you tube will have to have a look just answered your thread for the neons 


supatips im open to anything really love all animals but preferably a mammel of some sort but really not sure as to what so much info that contradicts


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

sorry mammal


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I have read where people have kept foxes in the same way as you might a domestic dog. Having read about foxes it's not somthing I would consider personally but I don't have any experience of them. 

Can't really help much until I know a bit better what you are after. Otherwise I might end up typing and typing without being too much help.


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

i heard foxes yes but i would only consider a fennec fox but im pretty sure they cost a hell of a lot i was considering a raccoon find them very interesting or possibly a raccoon dog but feel free to type away any advice is good advice in my opinion and feel free to tell me about any mammals you have they dont necessarily need to have free roam but i do like the idea


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I don't keep anything like that. When your thread said animals it was a bit confusing at I thought you might be interested in reptiles also. 

My suggestion would be to look into things you are interested in and then ask keepers questions. 

The last time I looked foxes depending on the species are quite costly. I think fennec were the most expensive I saw. I can't remeber exactly but I think you would be looking at well over a grand for one. Unless the prices have dropped since then.

I think the temprament of anything you like the sound of might play a part in allowing it to have free roam of your house. I've seen videos of some very friendly raccoons for instance but some that are not so much.


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

ive seen that about raccoon's as well i am also interested in reptiles i have a corn snake but wouldn't want another snake atm but open to lizard suggestions i find any sort of exotic animals find them so interesting


----------



## lkelly (Sep 18, 2011)

You seriously have to really think about any animal free roaming around your house. Firstly the hygiene side of things... then safety side ie electrical accidents and so on..
I love animals myself and the thought is nice but practically I cant see it working out as imagined or hoped.. and then your just looking for suggestions on animals you should keep? ? Don't get me wrong but if your asking this I don't think its a good idea.. like imo to get a particular animal you need to really want/love the species etc as with any animal it means a commitment of say 5 to 25yrs...


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

yes but that is why im asking because im not sure about it wasn't asking people to chose for me im just asking for suggestions that i can then research and decide for my self


----------



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

*ma*

get a cat or dog.... exotics shouldn't be kept in the house full time. they need big enclosures things to dig clime and destroy but no one can tell you what to do. wouldn't think about raccoons iv got 2 outside. if you had them in the house they would be board stiff and when you need time out what you going to do.some keep them in dog crates but that is wrong


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

A skunk? Many people have them free roaming, but they are not for everyone and they can be destructive to carpets and the occasional plasterboard wall. Then there's the spray issue, but mostly only when they are babies. The first year of owning a skunk is usually the most trying and then they settle down a bit as they mature, but not all of them do.


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

yeh ive got a dog 3 cats and a corn snake ive just seen a lot of people keep stuff in the house it wouldn't be so much of a free roam but a room in the house equipped for them will take a look at skunks thanks for the suggestion


----------



## I LOVE SPIKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Loderuna said:


> A skunk? Many people have them free roaming, but they are not for everyone and they can be destructive to carpets and the occasional plasterboard wall. Then there's the spray issue, but mostly only when they are babies. The first year of owning a skunk is usually the most trying and then they settle down a bit as they mature, but not all of them do.


People get that bit cut off/tied....No way would people keep them with them able to do that

Spike: victory:


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> People get that bit cut off/tied....No way would people keep them with them able to do that
> 
> Spike: victory:


yeh i found out that they cant have there scent gland removed


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I LOVE SPIKE said:


> People get that bit cut off/tied....No way would people keep them with them able to do that
> 
> Spike: victory:


No they don't. It's illegal. I asked the same question to a keeper over on CB. I was convinced they had their scent gland removed. But they don't. His plays with his dog and just wanders around. It's never even gone into a threat posture.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't agree with domestication off exotics.
But that's just my opinion.
Dogs and cats are house pets.


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Erm Japanese racoon dogs are easily adopted to domestic animals but require cage for living in they are cross between cat dog 10 babies and a Wolfe and a racoon all in one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

kieron2014 said:


> Erm Japanese racoon dogs are easily adopted to domestic animals but require cage for living in they are cross between cat dog 10 babies and a Wolfe and a racoon all in one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeh ive seen the they look lovely but to my knowledge they need to be in pairs unfortunately


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not 100% they can live with dogs or cats and be themselves as such I think the £700/£1000 price tag puts it out side most people's price range........ 


Medusas in cleethorpes has one as a pet it's an exotic pet shop dealing In u wanted pets and unwanted specialist pets such as extremely rare lizards ect they can be contacted on Facebook ect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

kieron2014 said:


> Not 100% they can live with dogs or cats and be themselves as such I think the £700/£1000 price tag puts it out side most people's price range........
> 
> 
> Medusas in cleethorpes has one as a pet it's an exotic pet shop dealing In u wanted pets and unwanted specialist pets such as extremely rare lizards ect they can be contacted on Facebook ect
> ...


really i saw one on a website for 200


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

ozzalowes said:


> really i saw one on a website for 200



Yeah for a registered tagged and from a pet shop or reptiles shop yes, I think internets cheaper any way I've seen then for the 4/500 mark I think the one in cleethorpes one prices to discourage people taking them on without the kbowledge to own one as they were taken off the DWA lost 3 (?) years ago and the sales have gone up vastly and now their are like 2/300 being put to sleep every year due to being unwanted pets from inexperienced handlers and keeper ect  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

kieron2014 said:


> Yeah for a registered tagged and from a pet shop or reptiles shop yes, I think internets cheaper any way I've seen then for the 4/500 mark I think the one in cleethorpes one prices to discourage people taking them on without the kbowledge to own one as they were taken off the DWA lost 3 (?) years ago and the sales have gone up vastly and now their are like 2/300 being put to sleep every year due to being unwanted pets from inexperienced handlers and keeper ect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i know what you mean it such a shame so many animals get put down all my questions are me just looking for knowledge im years off realistically getting an exotic mammal unfortunately


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Aren't we all I'd love a tiger will it ever happen NO unless I open a cat park 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

kieron2014 said:


> Not 100% they can live with dogs or cats and be themselves as such I think the £700/£1000 price tag puts it out side most people's price range........


Ok....I'll finally bite because there's all sorts of crap being said on here.

Racoon dogs are social animals, and _need_ company of their own kind to be able to live a proper life as a raccoon dog. If you're planning to keep them indoors with a cat, then chances are that very soon you'd have a dead cat, or at least a big old fight on your hands!

If you're considering purchasing any for £700-£1000, then you're being seriously diddled! Because of massive over-breeding, you can (rather sadly) currently pick one up for less than the price of a bloody hedgehog!

Exotics don't really suit indoor free-roaming life, too many opportunities for house destruction and danger to the animal, and I loathe this whole "I've customised their own room for them" thing, because nothing can substitute a decent custom built outdoor enclosure, which is what all of our animals should deserve. 

The one exception may possibly be the skunk, which really does seem to be moving from the "captive wild animal" status and more towards being a genuinely domesticated animal...along the same lines as a cat...given a little more time.


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> Ok....I'll finally bite because there's all sorts of crap being said on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just quoting what I've been told by people who own them and successfully with other cats and dogs, they charge so much for them as it comes with cages food and vets insurance ect ect as they are in the rehoming business , as it says in my sticky any thing I put is my opinion not fact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

kieron2014 said:


> I'm just quoting what I've been told by people who own them and successfully with other cats and dogs, they charge so much for them as it comes with cages food and vets insurance ect ect as they are in the rehoming business


So you mean to say that if I pay an extra £850, I can get some food, a cage and vet insurance? WOW! Sign me up!:whistling2:

If these people are so experienced, then _they should know_ that tanukis prefer to be kept with other tanukis! What's more, why the hell are these so called "experts" advocating locking them up in cages??? If they are genuinely rehoming these animals, then they should be doing it responsibly to people who are going to keep them correctly....NOT for massive profits to gullible sods that want to keep them in cages!


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

Actually the cage is like a massive shed it's 8x8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

kieron2014 said:


> Actually the cage is like a massive shed it's 8x8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

It's one they have they rescued it from the idiots who bought it from the internet knowing nothing about them and kept it in a small dog cage cause they couldn't look after it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

kieron2014 said:


> It's one they have they rescued it from the idiots who bought it from the internet knowing nothing about them and kept it in a small dog cage cause they couldn't look after it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh, I get it now. They're a shop that have rescued something from someone that can't look after it properly, so they could sell it on at a massive profit with completely bogus advice to the next person who's not going to look after it properly! 

Sounds like a really legit operation to me:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## kieron2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

No actually, their a rescue centre who sell on and any profit goes to charity but I'm not replying now as I don't reply to confrontational ppl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

kieron2014 said:


> No actually, their a rescue centre who sell on and any profit goes to charity


Yeah, ok. Although your story seems to have changed a little from your original statement: 

"I think the £700/£1000 price tag puts it out side most people's price range........ Medusas in cleethorpes has one as a pet *it's an exotic pet shop dealing In* u wanted pets"

Now it's not a shop, but a rescue centre, selling animals for charity....but it's ok, 'cos every animal comes with food, insurance and a shed!!!!

Looked on their site...looks kinda like a shop to me. The name "Medusa's Reptiles Pet Store" kind of gives it away


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

To the OP.....

Whatever you consider getting at whatever time and whatever your situation, don't go to a shop to buy it (or some bogus rescue centre for that matter).....find a reputable breeder. That way you can see it with the parents, get all the advice you need, and won't be royally ripped off in the process!:2thumb:


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> To the OP.....
> 
> Whatever you consider getting at whatever time and whatever your situation, don't go to a shop to buy it (or some bogus rescue centre for that matter).....find a reputable breeder. That way you can see it with the parents, get all the advice you need, and won't be royally ripped off in the process!:2thumb:


yes i totally agree with you on that i would never buy such exotic animals from a pet shop considering most places don't even know how to keep a bloody corn snake and thanks criss all your comments were very helpful i see you all over the forum you must be very knowledgeable which animals do you keep if you don't mind me asking


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say that....I just have a good nose for bull****

My pets are in my sig...I work with too many more to list.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

ozzalowes said:


> yes i totally agree with you on that i would never buy such exotic animals from a pet shop considering most places don't even know how to keep a bloody corn snake and thanks criss all your comments were very helpful i see you all over the forum you must be very knowledgeable which animals do you keep if you don't mind me asking


You will find most breeders are happy to answer questions and give you advice regardless. At the end of the day most want their animals to go to a good home and won't mind if you possibly decide the somthings not for you. 

Good luck with what you do anyway.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tip for the OP.....whatever you get, I suggest you go and meet someone with an adult beforehand. Too many cute baby animals are up for rehoming a few months later when the new keeper realises they're a bloody nightmare! I'd also urge you to meet an adult that doesn't belong to the breeder you're considering buying from, because then you'd get the real story on the attitude of the species.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Not exotic but how about ferrets? 

Although ferret proofing your home is a nightmare and they snooze in places where you risk sitting on them they are lovely little buggers :flrt:


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> Tip for the OP.....whatever you get, I suggest you go and meet someone with an adult beforehand. Too many cute baby animals are up for rehoming a few months later when the new keeper realises they're a bloody nightmare! I'd also urge you to meet an adult that doesn't belong to the breeder you're considering buying from, because then you'd get the real story on the attitude of the species.


yes that is a good bit of advice thanks for that is it easy enough to find breeders


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ozzalowes said:


> yes that is a good bit of advice thanks for that is it easy enough to find breeders


Breeders aren't hard to find at all once you've decided upon what animal you want. Then I'm sure that once you've researched, local keepers to you would be more than willing to let you meet their pets first to make sure that you're doing the right thing.


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> Breeders aren't hard to find at all once you've decided upon what animal you want. Then I'm sure that once you've researched, local keepers to you would be more than willing to let you meet their pets first to make sure that you're doing the right thing.


well thats good now i just need to decide what to research for a year or two lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ozzalowes said:


> well thats good now i just need to decide what to research for a year or two lol


You don't really need to do "a year or two" of research. Always makes me giggle and roll my eyes in equal measure when someone harps on about having researched an animal for years (usually primates), and some even profess to have done some kind of mythical degree in primates or whatever! I could do the same amount of research within a couple of hours and then a visit to meet some.

It's all about picking your sources, sifting through and discarding the bull, and preparing the right accommodation. But as someone said earlier, you could have the animal for a very long time, so it's worth doing the right thing by it. Not keeping it in some dog crate (as seems to be the trend with house tanukis/civets/raccoons). Also remember that mammals bond with their keepers and moving them around from place to place just isn't fair....too many are being passed about at the moment because people realise they're unsuitable, which has to be hard on the pet in question.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

ozzalowes said:


> well thats good now i just need to decide what to research for a year or two lol


I was keen on getting a particular breed of dog a little while ago and all it took me was 5 days of reading and a chat with a breeder and an owner to realise that it was perhaps not the dog for me currently! It shouldn't take you a year or two to research.


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> You don't really need to do "a year or two" of research. Always makes me giggle and roll my eyes in equal measure when someone harps on about having researched an animal for years (usually primates), and some even profess to have done some kind of mythical degree in primates or whatever! I could do the same amount of research within a couple of hours and then a visit to meet some.
> 
> It's all about picking your sources, sifting through and discarding the bull, and preparing the right accommodation. But as someone said earlier, you could have the animal for a very long time, so it's worth doing the right thing by it. Not keeping it in some dog crate (as seems to be the trend with house tanukis/civets/raccoons). Also remember that mammals bond with their keepers and moving them around from place to place just isn't fair....too many are being passed about at the moment because people realise they're unsuitable, which has to be hard on the pet in question.


i say a year or two because it wouldn't be realistic atm so i will have to just look and look unfortunately but i will have done enough research well before that i will just have too look and be jealous :2wallbang:


----------

